# ‘Gun Salesman of the Year'



## Artoxx

This is pretty funny, if you look at it from the right perspective.
I just wish I wasn't so BROKE!

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=5321762


----------



## stick_man

Who'da thunk it? I wish I had some extra cash sitting around right now as well.


----------



## Bax*

I think he did a great job bumping up gun sales! My friend at Heritage Arms said that AR-15 sales are through the roof and the only sucky thing is that whole sale for the AR went up. 

And just before Obama tries to mess with ammo sales, maybe we'll have a BIG BAD BARACK BULLET BLOW OUT SALE and you wont even be able to find .22s :evil:


----------



## Mojo1

Well at least he will be sucessful at something. :lol:


----------



## stick_man

It's all part of his economic stimulus plan. Now, what can he do for the auto makers? And the real estate?


----------



## bowgy

He did it again,

[attachment=0:zqquebco]Salesmanoftheyear.jpg[/attachment:zqquebco]


----------



## Bax*

Looks like I was prophetic about .22 LR ammo...... none to be found around my house


----------



## DallanC

I have a couple thousand .22's of various types. Lots of other stuff from the previous "hoarding" that went on.


-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob

That's hilarious. 

Thanks for taking the time to find this post.

I'm moving it to Humor, a better fit, and it will get more exposure.


----------



## Fowlmouth

stick_man said:


> It's all part of his economic stimulus plan. Now, what can he do for the auto makers? And the real estate?


Threaten to ban certain models and makes might just do the trick.


----------



## Wind In His Hair

Bax* said:


> Looks like I was prophetic about .22 LR ammo...... none to be found around my house


Over the weekend, Scheels still had the Troy Landry packs of CCI Mini-Mags. I was also at Gunnies and they had a pretty good selection. Pretty much all of the CCI offerings; Federal American Eagle; some Winchester; Remington CeeBees, Vipers, and Yellow Jackets. I stocked up while I was there.

I was at Cabela's tonight, and Sportman's in Midvale yesterday, both are dry as a bone for .22 LR. Lots of .22 WMR and .17 HMR though.


----------



## Huge29

Not only the salesman of the year in just any year, but now salesman of the year in the year with the most purchases of firearms ever made.

http://www.outdoorlife.com/blogs/gun-sh ... MjgzMTYzS0


----------

